# Watch Tools - What Cant You Leave Without?



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Got the opportunity to pick up some tools (not quite sure what they are yet!)from a old watchmaker thats retiring

They have things like watch cleaners, lathes etc......

Not sure what ill be needing, what sort of tools can you guys not live without and what tools are just incredibly useful to have.

Thanks in advance

Jonathan

Edit - just realised i cant spell properly, sorry for the topic mispelling!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

erm...

crystal puller

crystal press

hand lifting and setting tools

screwdrivers

screwdriver sharpeners

vices

tweezers

dowels

oilers

oils

blowers

brushes

lumes

case opening tools

case knives

loupes

timing stuff

us cleaners

bracelet sizing tools

spring bar tool

spares, spares, spares - crystals, seals, crowns, every size spring bar shouldered and otherwise, batteries, cases, hands, movements, dials, rehauts, straps, bracelets

polishing stuff - endless list.........

and this is just a wee hobby for me - you will have to ask the experts about the serious tooling


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If it's for taking away, and you've somewhere to store it all that's dry and safe, take the lot, whatever you're offered. :yes:

Otherwise the list above is good - anything off that list will be useful at sometime or other - this is one of the things ordinary Joe doesn't understand about watchies, they may have to buy a (fairly expensive) tool and only ever use it a few times a year. Big expense for a small return. :lol:


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

mel said:


> If it's for taking away, and you've somewhere to store it all that's dry and safe, take the lot, whatever you're offered. :yes:
> 
> Otherwise the list above is good - anything off that list will be useful at sometime or other - this is one of the things ordinary Joe doesn't understand about watchies, they may have to buy a (fairly expensive) tool and only ever use it a few times a year. Big expense for a small return. :lol:


offered is coming at a price!


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

If you ever find da old uhrmacher with da Boley lathe [with milling attachment] and a KD Inverto stake set . . . . .

sm iiH!


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Im guessing that means lathe with drill and a staking set.?


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Im guessing that means lathe with drill and a staking set.?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

jnash said:


> Im guessing that means lathe with drill and a staking set.?


That would be my guess too. Its hard to tell translations sometimes when English is not the posters first language.


----------

